# Coal fired Lady Anne build



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

Jim Coplan (AKA DRJ) and I are starting a dual build of a coal fired loco based on a Roundhouse Lady Anne Chassis Kit.








I started off by loosely assembling the chassis so I could make accurate measurements of it for design puposes.








Here is the basic Idea first draft. This is a representation of the Phillips and Rangely #3 as new. it was later converted into the more well known Sandy River and Rangely Lakes RR #13 which was a 2-6-2 Prairie type.

Accurate measurements and some thought and "artistic Licence" will certainly change the final product.

The first change is to make larger, spoked drivers that can be seen through an opened up frame.









I got a new (used) CNC milling machine which is sturdier and more powerful than my Sherline mill. Here it is cutting a set of three drivers, two flanged and one blind.
















I will machine hubs which either press fit or solder into the large whole in the centers. then I will chuck the result into a lathe to drill for the axle and create the tread and flanges in one operation for accuracy.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like a fun project. Id want to do something similar but have so many other projects going.


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

Me too Jason but I gotta sneak something in! This weekend wheels and gardening.
I got one whole set of wheels CNCed by noon so I took them to the lathe.

I machined a 1/2" brass rod into bushings for the "bosses" for the wheels. They are a press fit into the 5/16 hole in the center and were drilled and tapped for a set screw like the Roundhouse wheels. 








I temporarily installed them into the frame to see how they look:








Not bad...next I will cut out openings into the frame to "Americanize" it and make the spoked wheels show.


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

This is gonna be good! I'm in for watching a interesting build, so far so good.


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

Dang, did I really push that button twice?


----------



## roadranger (Jan 6, 2008)

NICE! That Mogul looks stout! 
The spoke wheels are definitely needed to Americanize the engine.

Be very interesting to see the frame cut out job completed... 
That was the one thing that always bothered me about Roundhouse engines - the plate frame. 

What will the firebox dimensions be? down in between the frame plates?


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Sweet Eric,,, you make it look so easy.


----------

